

Show HN: Get a Domain Name + Google Apps + DNS + Starter Web Page Free - jqueryin
https://pop.co
Did we mention it&#x27;s a free 15 day trial including a full blown Google Apps for Business account and domain name of your choice? No credit card required and no jokes on the domain folks. Industry first and only!<p>::end salesman voice::<p>In all seriousness, we promote awesome causes such as Startup Weekend and hackathons.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pop.co
======
Lidador
So this is: Get a [(Domain Name) + (Google Apps) + DNS + (Starter Web Page
Free)]

I read it as: Get a [(Domain Name + Google Apps + DNS + Starter Web Page) *
Free]

Was I the only one?

~~~
jqueryin
I would've thrown in "Free Trial", but it was too long of a title. Given that
you do get 15 days of a domain for free without a credit card, I still think
the title is pretty fitting albeit not quite there.

~~~
santiagogo
hah, what a surprise! it's looking good! Send Juan and Tom regards from
Santiago.

Don't think HN is a good place to promote it btw, this is a very DIY
community. Most probably register domains from command line.

------
rweir
ah, and by "free" you mean "$5/month"? perhaps you want to update the headline
to be less totally false?

~~~
jqueryin
Similar in vein to Lidador's comment. For the sake of not double posting the
same answer, reply here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7986043](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7986043)

~~~
rweir
that's not a useful answer, since it's not "free" as stated in the headline,
but $5/month/user. "title would be too long" is a completely idiotic excuse
for lying in a headline.

------
jqueryin
Did I mention it's a free 15 day trial including a full blown Google Apps for
Business account and domain name of your choice? No credit card required and
no jokes on the domain folks. Industry first and only!

 __::end salesman voice:: __

In all seriousness, we believe in try before you buy. We 're strong believers
in entrepreneurs being able to test and iterate on ideas rapidly. If you don't
like the end result or it doesn't pan out, the domain drops.

We partner with .CO and subsequently Startup Weekend to offer our service to
participants at no cost for an extended period. More to come on that front in
the near future as well!

We're looking for simplicity to the point of you being able to recommend us to
your Mom and Dad when they ask "How do I start a web page?" If you see
hurdles, please let me know in the comments! We want to lower the barrier to
entry for everyone to be able to run their own custom domain and email.

------
derengel
Is it normal to use a country TLD (Colombia in this case) for a real business
that's not targeting the country directly? is .co really confused for
corporation or company? Going to launch a site and wondering how smart
(marketing wise) is to go with a .co

~~~
jqueryin
It's becoming more and more common, especially as all of thew newTLDs come
into the market. Any two letter domain extension is a country, i.e. LY, IO,
and ME.

It's really up to the country how they chose to use, market, and brand their
cTLD.

------
harvestmoon
Looks great, thanks for sharing! If you don't mind my asking, I'm curious how
you can tell if a .co is available or not; iirc, they don't have a public zone
file. Might you do a dns check on the spot?

Anyway, good luck with your project!

~~~
jqueryin
For the most part you can use WHOIS to check availability. They don't really
place restrictions on their WHOIS lookups.

------
aroch
So are you just adding delegates under the Pop.co GApps corp are are users
getting their own GApps?

Why not provision a 'DIY' webmail that's already properly setup for
youridea.co?

~~~
jqueryin
We auto provision full blown Google Apps for Business accounts on your
domain's behalf. You fully control the account as a super admin under the
blanket of our reseller account which affords us the privilege of being able
to auto provision (albeit a very difficult task to fully automate). Does that
make sense?

We've considered a much simpler webmail alternative but are fans ourselves of
the Google Apps product suite. It gives you so much more functionality than
email alone and I don't know what I'd do without Google Docs and Calendar
these days. Still open to alternatives as we expand, but for the interim it's
Google Apps only.

------
leepowers
Does the starter web page come with SSL?

What level of customization on the starter web page? Able to inject custom CSS
and JavaScript?

~~~
jqueryin
Currently SSL is not supported with the starter webpage. You can insert your
own customized HTML and a limited number of whitelisted tags, but we haven't
gone full-blown as a happy medium between XSS prevention and customization.

